# Support for a gay grandson...



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello there, 

My fantastic grandson has recently come out as gay and I would like to show my support without embarrassing him. I have never been very tactful and would like to know the best way of doing this. 

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2012)

Good for him for coming out.  I think doing that takes a big load off their minds, and a big weight off of their shoulders.  I would just approach him when both of you are completely alone.  Be honest with him, and express your love for him and support for his ****** preference.  I don't think you have to get fancy, he'll know you're sincere and it will be a comfort for him.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 3, 2012)

Im out now and when I first came out to my Mom it was horrible. What I wish is that she could have just come give me a huge hug and say I love you. You dont have to say or do anything specific. Just accept him for him as you have since the day he was born. I can bet you millions that he needs nothing else. Just to know that your love for him wont change in spite of his ****** identity (not chooice) means more than anything in the world and is priceless. Good for you! And good for him too


----------



## lily49 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think he'd know of your lack of tact and it might be best to be up front about that fact! Something like "I'm sorry if this sounds very clumsy, but I wanted to let you know I'm pleased you felt able to share this with me and I love you greatly".


----------



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

My son is gay.  He has been with the same partner for 20+ years now and they live together as a married couple.  At first I didn't know how to react to the news when he first "came out", but over time I realized he is still the same person and nothing has changed.  Just treat your grandson as you always have, that's what he would want I'm sure.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I think what has been stated is really good, just don't do anything out of the ordinary, and when alone just say I support you, or if you're not comfortable about that, you could always wear one of these http://rlv.zcache.com/rainbow_awareness_ribbon_card-p137017957915575767z85cd_400.jpg so that he would notice that you support the LGBT community.


----------



## hh132648 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't let it change the way you look at him.  My oldest son is gay.  He told me in his teenage years that he was gay, and at first it was tough to accept.  As a society, we frown upon the LGBT community, because it wasn't so popular in our time.  That boy is the same one you've loved since birth.  Nothing has changed about who he is where he came from!  Love him the same you did as the day you laid eyes on him.


----------



## irene54 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, my brother was gay and me and him were so together. I love my brother and i accept him the way he is that doesn't make him less or different. What you can do is be their for him he will need you very much.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 20, 2013)

_Just love him, respect his choices, support him and Kudos to you for being so open minded, loving an nonjudgemental._


----------



## maybenot (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't say/do anything different than you've always done, nothing's changed and his sex  life is nobodys business but his own, on the other hand,
if you feel he has a problem with you accepting him as he is then yes, I'd reassure him that all's okay and you're there if/when he needs a friend


----------

